# Tegu will only eat insects



## KayleeJ (Jun 20, 2019)

My tegu is around 1.5 years old, I’ve tried many times to feed her different types of meat, veg and fruit however I can never get her to eat any of it. I now feed fruit and veg to the insects so she at least gets gut loaded insects. She feeds on cockroaches, snails, fruit grub beetles, large crickets and morio worms but she won’t eat giant lob worms. However she loves her mice and her chicks. I know that they love eggs and I’ve tried them too but she won’t even eat one. I was told some tegus won’t eat meat but I want her to have a better variety of food. Is there anything to do to maybe encourage her to eat it or any other insects I could try?


----------



## BKing (Jun 20, 2019)

Someone will follow up behind me with more helpful info but here are some suggestions for enticing her.

If shes eating chicks and mice then thats more than just insects, which is good, have you tried chicken hearts? or coating what she is eating in egg yolk, that way she gets what she likes with a taste of what you want her to try. Maybe dipping your pinkies(mice) in a smoothie? Her diet doesn't seem bad though are you worried?


----------



## KayleeJ (Jun 20, 2019)

BKing said:


> Someone will follow up behind me with more helpful info but here are some suggestions for enticing her.
> 
> If shes eating chicks and mice then thats more than just insects, which is good, have you tried chicken hearts? or coating what she is eating in egg yolk, that way she gets what she likes with a taste of what you want her to try. Maybe dipping your pinkies(mice) in a smoothie? Her diet doesn't seem bad though are you worried?


I like the idea with the egg and I’ve not tried chicken hearts so I’ll try that on Saturday. What would you recommend the smoothie consist of? And I’m worried in the sense that maybe she’s still hungry after the insects, If one day she’ll grow bored of the food (which I doubt) and If she’s at an ideal weight.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jun 21, 2019)

Try fish or prawns....... Try cutting your mice in half or just slitting them so internal scents are released....Try Organ meats


----------



## KayleeJ (Jun 21, 2019)

AlphaAlpha said:


> Try fish or prawns....... Try cutting your mice in half or just slitting them so internal scents are released....Try Organ meats


I have tried prawns they were the ONLY thing she’s ever tried. By that I mean she ate one and she turned her nose any other time it was introduced to her. I’ll try the cutting of the mice (I’ll feed her one tomorrow). I’ve tried different types of organs which yet still didn’t interest her. With fish I never know what to get, what’s your tegus favourite organs and fish to try?


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jun 21, 2019)

I can't really answer that as Alpha either shows interest or not theres no inbetween..... Also just a thought but have you tried cutting out a meal or 2 and then offering meat when s/he is really hungry.

Last year I was panicking and felt like Alpha was beginning to be fussy but now know I was just trying to feed him too often.


----------



## KayleeJ (Jun 21, 2019)

Ooh okay thats not a bad idea. I’ll start with cutting out a 1 meal and see if that’ll maybe interest her back into prawns and I’ll try pigs heart maybe? I’ll try some fruit and veg too. I’ll see if maybe coating the insects in the egg will make it a big different for her. And if she doesn’t eat anything the first day I’ll go another day without feeding her and see if she’ll eat after day two.


----------



## Leonor (Jun 26, 2019)

My red tegu, Luciano, LOVES salmon!! I buy a big piece, skin on, and portion it for him. Sometimes he likes also catfish and prawns! Maybe you can try, price wise, at least here in Iowa, catfish is the cheapest option! Good luck!


----------



## KayleeJ (Jun 26, 2019)

I’m not sure if there’s anywhere near here that would do catfish and I can certainly try salmon and I did try my tegu with a raw egg and she absolutely loved it she even cracked it open. Even when I tried to take it away from her (cause there was nothing left) she kept snatching it off me. But with raw eggs people have very different opinions if it’s good to feed or not and I have no idea what to believe, she won’t eat boiled or scrambled eggs but raw eggs she loves.


----------



## Tizzay89 (Jun 30, 2019)

Not sure if you know but insects are like the best thing any meat eater can eat lol. Nothing will give it more protien they are packed with vitamins easy to digest have nice fats.. I mean yeah bugs lol I have seen a few posts where ppl want to feed their tegu something and it wont eat it lol  can i feed you something you dont wanna eat? Lol 
Diet doesn't really need a variety if current diet is giving it proper protein n vitamins. 

Raw egg has an effect with biotin in the tegu. If the tegu is getting enough of it, it shouldnt be an issue. Either way I cook my eggs


----------



## Ivyna J Spyder (Jul 1, 2019)

Honestly insects aren't a bad feeder at all, just less convenient than frozen rodents or something. They're a complete food and can provide enrichment by needing to be chased down.

Start yourself a big dubia colony and you'll have a good supply.


----------



## KayleeJ (Jul 4, 2019)

Tizzay89 said:


> Not sure if you know but insects are like the best thing any meat eater can eat lol. Nothing will give it more protien they are packed with vitamins easy to digest have nice fats.. I mean yeah bugs lol I have seen a few posts where ppl want to feed their tegu something and it wont eat it lol  can i feed you something you dont wanna eat? Lol
> Diet doesn't really need a variety if current diet is giving it proper protein n vitamins.
> 
> Raw egg has an effect with biotin in the tegu. If the tegu is getting enough of it, it shouldnt be an issue. Either way I cook my eggs


I do understand they’re a good source. But the point I’m trying to get across if she’s getting enough food or if she’s still hungry. I tried salmon and the only way she ate it is if I had an insect with it so she could get a taste of the salmon, when I fed her the salmon without the she just turns her head up at it. I did try mince too and mixed it in with egg to entice her. Also I fed her a hard boiled egg and she didn’t want it, only the raw one.


----------



## Tizzay89 (Jul 4, 2019)

KayleeJ said:


> I do understand they’re a good source. But the point I’m trying to get across if she’s getting enough food or if she’s still hungry. I tried salmon and the only way she ate it is if I had an insect with it so she could get a taste of the salmon, when I fed her the salmon without the she just turns her head up at it. I did try mince too and mixed it in with egg to entice her. Also I fed her a hard boiled egg and she didn’t want it, only the raw one.



I'll clarify it.

Gram for gram ounce for ounce insects are giving your tegu the most protien vitamins and good fats. Ultimately your tegu should eat less bugs vs meat as the calories is higher in bugs than in meat. Fish would be close to second it's either fish or whey this I'm unsure of but whey is protien when fish offers a wide variety. 

Mine refused other stuff besides crickets n meal worms and slowly started eating ... everything lol still no fruit or vegs it will not eat these period. You can try snails and anoles. I feed these live as a treat very rare but my tegu loves them. Can try whole prey such as house gekos anoles mice baby chicks frogs etc. Tegus diet is based on this in the wild. Maybe not so much baby chicks but I think you get the idea lol. You can try cod as your fish and a gamy red meat. Rabbit n moose would be gamy very dif smell and taste vs lean Turkey. But ultimately be prepared to eat what you buy cuz tegus can be very picky. Instead of hard boiled egg you can scramble and cook it. I mix bugs,fruit,dandelion greens and vita powder/crushed egg shells into my tegu omelet. Eats it every time. 

Or simply if your tegu is still growing and not sluggish or skinny its probs being fed plenty


----------

